
Show HN: Building a Deep Learning Powered GIF Search Engine - zan2434
https://medium.com/@zan2434/building-a-deep-learning-powered-gif-search-engine-a3eb309d7525#.q6sm3hobp
======
yefim
Here's a direct link to the GIF search engine:
[http://deepgif.tarzain.com/](http://deepgif.tarzain.com/)

It's really incredible how it finds phrases like "clapping man" and "laughing
dog".

